# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Pee Wee's Birthday Bash

## pberman123

Hello Everybody,

About 10 years ago we were at Pee wee's for the Pee wee birthday bash. There was mento music, and the wind was blowing, and the music and dancing was great ! It was in February, and we are planning to come to Negril next year in February... does anyone know if there's still a Pee Wee's birthday bash ? 

My wife remembers Pee wee, and his sister Janet, we are wondering what''s going on at Pee Wees ?

RESPECT !

----------


## Rob

Yes, the party is still going strong! Pewee's is still a great place for a drink and a meal!

----------

